

Ask HN: Any good alternative to viewtext.org? - meadhikari

viewtext.org is down. I used it for their json API. Any good alternative to it?
======
balac
I also got tired of viewtext.org being frequently offline and hacked the old
readability source code to allow passing in HTML as an argument, this allows
you to use it on arbitrary HTML and not just on the current window.document.

This has only been tested on my HN chrome app, YMMV:
[https://raw.github.com/balaclark/hacked-
news/master/readabil...](https://raw.github.com/balaclark/hacked-
news/master/readability.js)

------
Concours
[http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org) is an alternative, paid
alternative and also has a json & xml API

